# Amarok Mysql

## kropotkin

Hola, quiero agregarle a amarok el soporte para mysql. el problema es que no quiero que me instale mysql en el equipo, ya que usare el servidor mysql que esta instalado en la maquina con gentoo que trabaja como router y fileserver en mi casa.

alguna idea?.

Saludos.

----------

## mad93

Puedes probar con --nodeps en el emerge, pero no sé como luego evitar que al hacer un -uDavN world no quiera instalar las dependencias...

----------

## Annagul

Si tuviera el mismo problema, probaría enmascarando MySQL en /etc/portage/package.mask. Ya que el ebuild media-sound/amarok depende de >=virtual/mysql-4.0,

/etc/portage/package.mask

```

>=virtual/mysql-4*

```

----------

## kropotkin

finalmente preferí copiar el ebuild de amarok a /usr/portage/local/personal/media-sound/amarok/amarok-1.4.7.ebuild el cual es mi overlay personal. le borre la linea que requeria virtual/mysql y todo ok   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stolz

Si instalas MySQL con la USE="minimal" solo se instala una versión reducida de MySQL, suficiente para que los programas que la tienen como dependencia de compilación compilen pero sin instalar el servidor MySQL completo.

----------

## kropotkin

Voy a intentar lo de minimal, porque mi intento resulto mal. un ejemplo

Compilar con el ebuild de amarok borrando la peticion de instalar mysql.

http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/9003/desktop2vu0.png

Compilar con el ebuild normal instalando mysql.

http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/3277/desktop3br4.png

anque funciona, lee las listas y todo eso, no muestra toda la informacion.

Saludos

----------

## Annagul

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> Voy a intentar lo de minimal, porque mi intento resulto mal. un ejemplo
> 
> Compilar con el ebuild de amarok borrando la peticion de instalar mysql.
> 
> http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/9003/desktop2vu0.png
> ...

 

Si el problema es que algunas canciones no muestran el texto del campo "álbum" (por lo que veo en las screenshots), probablemente es que esas canciones tengan vacío el campo correspondiente de la etiqueta id3.

----------

## kropotkin

 *Annagul wrote:*   

>  *kropotkin wrote:*   Voy a intentar lo de minimal, porque mi intento resulto mal. un ejemplo
> 
> Compilar con el ebuild de amarok borrando la peticion de instalar mysql.
> 
> http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/9003/desktop2vu0.png
> ...

 

es la misma canción   :Wink: 

era problema de simplemente no tener mysql en forma local, aunque me conectara a un servidor externo.

----------

